# Child's Sonda Rambler Bike, What Can you tell me?



## MarkKBike (Dec 6, 2018)

I have had this Sonda Rambler bike stuck up and hidden in my attic for several years now. I just pulled it out today and am considering either selling it, or possibly giving it to my nephew for Christmas. The only problem with giving it away is my sister has twins, so I have to equal out the gifts between him and his sister. The problem with just one gift is she is currently dominate. (So independent gifts would be better and help avoid any fights).

Can anyone give me any information about this item? I checked both here and on ebay before asking and did not get any hits.

Approximate Age and Value, and what every other information that could be provided would be appreciated.















Its in pretty good condition, but missing the handle grips. and I'm not sure if there is supposed to be a cover on the metal saddle. It also looks like there might have once been some type of badge or shield between the handle bars.


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 9, 2018)

Note: It was to late for me to edit the post, but I just realized I spelled its name wrong. Its a scrambler and not a rambler, when searching with the correct name I was able to find some information.


----------



## Rambler (Dec 9, 2018)

Here are links to a couple previous Sonda Scrambler posts. The first one is one I picked up recently and the second is one offered for sale which should give you some idea of value. From what I have been able to learn the green Sonda Scramblers are from the 1970's and the Red ones are from the 1960's.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sonda-scrambler.130439/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-garton-sonda-scrambler.25939/


----------



## vincev (Dec 11, 2018)

I dont remember ever seeing them with a covered seat.


----------



## Rambler (Dec 11, 2018)

vincev said:


> I dont remember ever seeing them with a covered seat.




I don't think any of them ever had covered seats. Just metal painted black.


----------

